
Blooms: Phi-Based Strobe Animated Sculptures - colinprince
http://www.instructables.com/id/Blooming-Zoetrope-Sculptures/
======
OisinMoran
This is great, I love John Edmark’s work. Reminds of a similar sculpture I saw
in the SFMoMA: [https://youtu.be/R1SWmfZLx3E](https://youtu.be/R1SWmfZLx3E)

Interestingly, it seems both creations came into being some time around 2014.
I wonder if there was a flow of inspiration in either direction.

------
jacobolus
Also see John Edmark’s own site:
[http://www.johnedmark.com/#/phi/](http://www.johnedmark.com/#/phi/)

------
elliots
I'm an animator working in similar space to John but using media like
embroidery and digital painting instead. I've previously written about some of
the concepts if anyone's interested:
[https://medium.com/@elliotschultz/making-of-animal-
collectiv...](https://medium.com/@elliotschultz/making-of-animal-collective-s-
animated-slipmat-ac3acb104863)

------
tlarkworthy
Ooh you can see one in the exploratorium in SF
[https://www.exploratorium.edu/exhibit/flourish](https://www.exploratorium.edu/exhibit/flourish)

